# Supermarine Spitfire LF Mk IX TA805



## mauld (Dec 7, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoMbz6g5Vlo_


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2013)

Pity that sound can't be bottled - 'Essence of Merlin' - beauty!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2013)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2013)

wonderful...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Can you rig a Merlin to a alarm clock?
First few times, you'll sh*t yourself when the alarm goes off, but you'll never again say 'I didn't hear the alarm!'

Then we have the neighbours.....hmmmm..


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2013)

Cool video. 


Wheels


----------

